# A Few Points-Dec 27-13



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Double point, both hens.










Sam tries the flush, and Carly backs.










Crarly on another hen. She is not too sure about this yet as she has been on IR most of the fall.










Sam with a good point.










Sam locked down again. He had 3 roosters in this clump and "the shooters" missed all of them. :eyeroll:










Carly backing the same point. I'm happy with her at 8 months. If we get fetch down I'll be real happy.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice Dick.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I love your dog pictures.

So how many shooters fired how many shots and missed all three??? oke:

Oh and if Sam could talk what would he of said??? :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

oke: yourself! Four shots. Sam is a grateful dog, he is just glad to be in such classy company. That spot is real close to the same place where my buddy did the same thing a week before. Ouch.


----------

